# Ahi poke



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

Do you have a favorite recipe? Let's here it


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

I'm partial to....
Shoyu , seseme oil , ginger, white and green onion, rice wine vinegar , dried limu seaweed and Hawaiian salt . Mmmmmmm I'm hungry now


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

I like it this way...

http://www.heco.com/heco/_hidden_Hidden/Recipes/Poke

For more island recipes...
http://www.heco.com/heco/Recipes


----------

